# Metaxia



## rericri

Ciao a tutti!

Please can anyone let me know if the name "Metaxia" has a meaning?
Is it possibile it means (or has to do with) "silky"?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## avalon2004

Ciao
Metaxia/*μετάξια* è il plurale di "silk/seta", così vuole dire "silks/sete".
A proposito, l'aggettivo "silky/ come la seta" è metaxenios*/μεταξένιος*


----------



## rericri

Grazie mille per la risposta!
L'aggettivo italiano è "setoso"


----------



## boater1952

My mother is full Greek from Mytelen in the Aegean Sea off Turkey Coast (sometimes called Smerna (Ishmar in turkey I beleive) her mother was told him her name meant "silky"

I also beleive it from the Minoan Culture (Crete) not Greco


----------



## GreekNative

Yes, you can definitely say that Metaxia (Μεταξία) means "silky", in the sense of (the girl) made of silk.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Μεταξ*ί*α or Μεταξι*ά*?
Never heard of anyone by that name, but the second version sound more natural to me.


----------



## GreekNative

It's Μεταξ*ί*α; not a name you'll frequently come by, nowadays, but there are definitely a few of them around . You can google it, too. And their name day is on November 8th.


----------



## Akritas

boater1952 said:


> My mother is full Greek from Mytelen in the Aegean Sea off Turkey Coast (sometimes called Smerna (Ishmar in turkey I beleive) her mother was told him her name meant "silky"
> 
> I also beleive it from the Minoan Culture (Crete) not Greco


 

Your last sentence is irrelevant and untrue. Unless of course you wish to imply that Minoan Crete was not part of Ancient Greece.


----------

